# So far so good



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy Thanks for the review


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that DC will have more then enough power for all your tools or anything else you could throw at it.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great to have a DC, it makes all the difference in the world with dust in my shop.

Personally, I would have recommended you stay away from Laguna brand (too many melt downs with their customer support/quality). Hopefully, you will not have a problem and will not need customer support. Thankfully, these machines are pretty solid as long as they are cleaned occasionally and checked often. Enjoy the nice clean air.


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

I wanted to update this review. I was dressing maple for a project just yesterday. Let me tell you that I'm very pleased with the job this dust collector has done for me. It putted up with my joiner, table saw, bandsaw, shaper and planer so easy it wasn't even funny. Again, the remote control to it, makes my life very easy. Emptying the drum requires a mask though. In general, I'm quite please.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Carpintonto,

Are you still pleased with this collector? I am contemplating getting either this one or the 2HP model (depending on total CFM needs) for the dust system I'm putting in this year.


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

I think this dust collector has already retire its cost. 100/100 satisfaction. I hope to get more from it and I think I will. This is a great machine!.


----------



## SonnyM (Sep 8, 2013)

I just purchsed this Dust collectore last week. Aside from a horrible manual all is good. My Majore complaint is the remote. The buttons are horrible to push and it doesnt work. I have to be standing 4 feet away from the machine, and point the remote right at it. It only turns the DC on as well, does not turn it over. I used the Long Ranger II on my last DC and it was amazing. A great remote.

I'll be calling Laguna on Monday and see what they have to say.  This is my 3rd Laguna Tool. The Bandsaw was great. The casted components on my lather were horrible, out over a 1/4" some places, Bad QC. Now I have a bad remote. I think This will be my last Laguna Tool. To bad I was hoping they would be a great company.

It all comes down to how they handle this remote control issue at this point. Seems petty but I've had it with this little thorns in my side.


----------

